# Cleaning Machine



## seemore

Just got this old Brenray cleaning machine to aid me in the destruction of innocent watches.brenray

Would like to know how long do you spin the parts in cleaning solution and as it came with a litre of Horolene No2

cleaning fluid what rinse should i use.


----------



## chris l

Horolene is a clock cleaner, the watch product is Horotech, abou 11.50 a litre, there is also a rinse with lubricant for use with Horotech, same name, roughly same price...

A company in UK with a Welsh name sell me mine...

Nice bit of kit, that cleaner; have fun!


----------



## seemore

Thanks for that looks like i will have to get the cleaner and rinse.


----------



## Silver Hawk

You might want to take a look at Walkers Electronics....they make superb ultrasonic cleaners and horological cleaning solutions.

I use WELclean an WELdry.

http://www.walkerelectronics.co.uk/product...ngsolutions.php


----------

